# Hyatt High Sierra Lodge (summer prices)



## ciscogizmo1 (May 31, 2017)

I'm looking to buy at Hyatt High Sierra Lodge resale.  I'm looking at weeks 26 through 31.  I'm emailing a broker and his prices seem high.  $26K to $28k for weeks 26 or 27.  Or $24k to $26k for the other weeks.  I asked what was the retail price and he said 15 years ago it was $32k to $38k.   So per his view point it has held value.  I'm not sure I want to pay that much for a summer week.  Anyways, do you think that is the going rate?


----------



## WalnutBaron (May 31, 2017)

Redweek is showing a Week 35 at HHS listed at $9,000 for a 2/2. Week 35 is not peak summer season, so you should expect to pay more than this for the peak summer weeks, but--based on that pricing--I would say your inclination is correct.


----------



## wilma (May 31, 2017)

We own a couple of weeks at HHS and while 9,000 is too high for a week 35, the summer weeks have held their value at around 24,000. During the recession a few squeaked by for around 10k but that price would not pass ROFR these days.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (May 31, 2017)

wilma said:


> We own a couple of weeks at HHS and while 9,000 is too high for a week 35, the summer weeks have held their value at around 24,000. During the recession a few squeaked by for around 10k but that price would not pass ROFR these days.


Impressive...  Marriott Timberlodge has not held its value like this.  If I can ask, what makes this place so special?  Right now, we are looking at cabins but pretty expensive to only have a few good weeks to use in the summer.  We would use in the winter but our jobs don't offer that much flexibility in the winter.  We do like the private Hyatt Beach.  We are kind of sold from that aspect.  Marriott Timberlodge has a private beach as well.


----------



## wilma (May 31, 2017)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Impressive...  Marriott Timberlodge has not held its value like this.  If I can ask, what makes this place so special?  Right now, we are looking at cabins but pretty expensive to only have a few good weeks to use in the summer.  We would use in the winter but our jobs don't offer that much flexibility in the winter.  We do like the private Hyatt Beach.  We are kind of sold from that aspect.  Marriott Timberlodge has a private beach as well.



Can you walk to the marriott private beach like you can at the hyatt? I have stayed at the marriott mostly in the winter for access to skiing but i don't like the fact that you are removed from the lake experience. the units are nicer and all have nice balconies at HSL. South shore tahoe is too crowded and crazy for our liking during the summer.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (May 31, 2017)

We walk to the lake but it can be a trek for some.  It is about 1/4 mile of walk or little more.   There isn't usually much parking if you drive as the private beach is a neighborhood private beach.  We usually try and go 4th of July weekend and Labor Day weekend so we can watch the fireworks over the lake.  So, we have walked it at night too.  Is Hyatt's beach private and only for Hyatt members or is it a neighborhood beach?  I also love that the Hyatt is closer to Sand Harbor.  Balconies on all units would be nice.  I like that you get a fixed unit and fixed week.   Yes, the south shore is crazy in the summer.  We have been going for 15 years.  But would love to break it up with something in a different location.  Does the Hyatt have restaurants within walking distance?  I do like walking to the grocery store, etc? Thank your for your insights.  We were there last weekend looking at cabins but I didn't think of the Hyatt until we got home.  I would have definitely visited the area if I thought it through.  Just might have to go this weekend...


----------



## Scott G (May 31, 2017)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> I'm looking to buy at Hyatt High Sierra Lodge resale.  I'm looking at weeks 26 through 31.  I'm emailing a broker and his prices seem high.  $26K to $28k for weeks 26 or 27.  Or $24k to $26k for the other weeks.  I asked what was the retail price and he said 15 years ago it was $32k to $38k.   So per his view point it has held value.  I'm not sure I want to pay that much for a summer week.  Anyways, do you think that is the going rate?


i paid $5K on the resale market 12 years ago and my parents paid the same 2 years ago (both Bronze weeks). That is close to where Hyatt will exercise their right of first refusal.  Do a search you should be able to do better than what you are looking at.


----------



## wilma (May 31, 2017)

Scott G said:


> i paid $5K on the resale market 12 years ago and my parents paid the same 2 years ago (both Bronze weeks). That is close to where Hyatt will exercise their right of first refusal.  Do a search you should be able to do better than what you are looking at.


Those aren't prices for summer weeks, he is looking for weeks 26-31.


----------



## wilma (May 31, 2017)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> We walk to the lake but it can be a trek for some.  It is about 1/4 mile of walk or little more.   There isn't usually much parking if you drive as the private beach is a neighborhood private beach.  We usually try and go 4th of July weekend and Labor Day weekend so we can watch the fireworks over the lake.  So, we have walked it at night too.  Is Hyatt's beach private and only for Hyatt members or is it a neighborhood beach?  I also love that the Hyatt is closer to Sand Harbor.  Balconies on all units would be nice.  I like that you get a fixed unit and fixed week.   Yes, the south shore is crazy in the summer.  We have been going for 15 years.  But would love to break it up with something in a different location.  Does the Hyatt have restaurants within walking distance?  I do like walking to the grocery store, etc? Thank your for your insights.  We were there last weekend looking at cabins but I didn't think of the Hyatt until we got home.  I would have definitely visited the area if I thought it through.  Just might have to go this weekend...



During the summer access to the beach at the hyatt is restricted to hotel and timeshare guests. You will also be given access to a private beach club in incline. There are a couple of restaurants in the the country club shoppong center across the street and of course the lone eagle at the lake.


----------



## lizap (May 31, 2017)

I agree about South Tahoe being too crowded. To each his/her own, but we much prefer the North side.


----------



## tegs_1980 (Jun 5, 2017)

We own at the Timber Lodge and at Hyatt High Sierra Lodge. We purchased a week 7 (2200 pts) for 11K back in Sept 2016. I think that's an unheard of price for a diamond week, and we had to search quite a bit to find a broker who had an owner willing to sell at that price. And it passed ROFR without any issues. In terms of quality, it's apples and oranges. In my view the Timber Lodge offers a far less private experience, there is no private beach, no great restaurants, etc. I would prefer to be at the Hyatt High Sierra Lodge in both summer and winter. We always exchange our Timber Lodge lockoff on II, so we use it as a trader week. Definitely look around to find a summer week seller who is willing to sell at a competitive price.


----------



## ResaleExpert (Jul 15, 2017)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> I'm looking to buy at Hyatt High Sierra Lodge resale.  I'm looking at weeks 26 through 31.  I'm emailing a broker and his prices seem high.  $26K to $28k for weeks 26 or 27.  Or $24k to $26k for the other weeks.  I asked what was the retail price and he said 15 years ago it was $32k to $38k.   So per his view point it has held value.  I'm not sure I want to pay that much for a summer week.  Anyways, do you think that is the going rate?



Just an update that the weeks and units are fixed and most owners occupy their weeks or rent them at prices from $4,000 to $4,500. 
I've sold most of the summer weeks here at prices form $24,000 to  a couple weeks at $29,500. Demand far exceeds the 60 unit supply for these weeks 26-31. Bronze weeks though are now at or under $2,000 with very few weeks here bought back by Hyatt at any price.


----------



## sjsharkie (Jul 16, 2017)

ResaleExpert said:


> Just an update that the weeks and units are fixed and most owners occupy their weeks or rent them at prices from $4,000 to $4,500.
> I've sold most of the summer weeks here at prices form $24,000 to  a couple weeks at $29,500. Demand far exceeds the 60 unit supply for these weeks 26-31. Bronze weeks though are now at or under $2,000 with very few weeks here bought back by Hyatt at any price.


Week 26 - maybe.  I've rented weeks 28 and 30 from owners in years past for nearer to $2k.  Maybe prices have gone up for rentals, but I doubt people are consistently getting that price for rentals outside of July 4 week IMHO.  Closer to $2.5-3k seems to be closer to what I see out there.


----------



## Jayco29D (Jan 12, 2018)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Impressive...  Marriott Timberlodge has not held its value like this.  If I can ask, what makes this place so special?  Right now, we are looking at cabins but pretty expensive to only have a few good weeks to use in the summer.  We would use in the winter but our jobs don't offer that much flexibility in the winter.  We do like the private Hyatt Beach.  We are kind of sold from that aspect.  Marriott Timberlodge has a private beach as well.



North Tahoe is more desirable, exclusive and expensive than South Tahoe. Northstar, which includes Welk, is especially expensive. Incline Village is also very upscale. South Tahoe is more like Vegas. Squaw Valley in North Tahoe is going upscale too as they build the new gondola connecting Squaw and Alpine and add a second village. The real estate prices between North and South vary tremendously as do the hotel and resort prices. Incline Village and the area around it is gorgeous. South Tahoe is nice but does not have the same natural feel as North Tahoe.


----------



## Denise L (Feb 4, 2018)

We walked to the Lone Eagle Grill for drinks and it was nice. Drink was a bit strong, so I suppose that is a good thing?!   We also walked around the neighborhood and had dinner at a couple of different places, but I can't remember the names now. We will be there again this summer.  Two summers ago, we saw a play at Lake Tahoe Shakespeare, which was great.  I highly recommend it for the venue (view of the lake from your seat), and the wine and food available (or bring your own picnic).  It's a short drive from the Hyatt, and really pretty.


----------



## Naritai (Feb 6, 2018)

For what it's worth I've been lurking around looking for a prime summer week as well, and don't see many postings (and have never seen a rental posted for less than $350/night equivalent).  My theory is that it's only warm enough to really enjoy water activities for about 2 months of the year, so (summer-activity oriented) Tahoe places really work to squeeze every drop of profit from that 2-month period.  As far as that resort goes, it's the only resort that I've found in its class that that is family-oriented & right on the lake (and doesn't have the Vegas vibe of South Lake Tahoe - I read one review of a hotel in SLT where the author had to carry his kids over passed-out backpackers to get to the restaurant for breakfast).


----------

